# Aiming with OTT - several questions



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, when shooting I put my slingshot in flat position, but Im confused of many videos, where each individual has bit different preferations. Please, could You sent me a link with a video, that would suit best as an aiming guide for a beginner? Im trying first the cans of Monster, short distance and I have no problem with hitting, but trying longer distance and smallish target from China and I hit like 2 out of 5, which Im not ok with, I think my problem is to find the sweetspot for aiming as the larger targets I do hit, but have problem to focuse on small ones. I put the target to the height straight of the shot, which also is confusing, because its much easier to hit than if the target would been bellow or above the initial slingshot pull, simple as that I put it in straight row, if I described it understandably due to my bad English. Any help guys? How do you aim, how do I find the spot, at very first because the slingshot is small, I tried not to hit my hand or the forks, maybe that disturbed me out of concentration, that I focused more not to hit the fork than to aim properly. Iv seen plethora of youtube videos, bjt unsure who has the best quality content. Thank you.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


>


Oh, thanks a lot, going to check the videos. I subscribed to many slingshot channels on youtube and they had all bit different methods. Greetings from Czechia and thank you!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


>


The second video totally changed my shooting. I got rid of my anchor, changed my pouch grip, and after watching the video over and over again I suddenly understood how this style works. I get more speed, lighter draw weight, and after a lot of practice better accuracy.


----------



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

tool said:


> The second video totally changed my shooting. I got rid of my anchor, changed my pouch grip, and after watching the video over and over again I suddenly understood how this style works. I get more speed, lighter draw weight, and after a lot of practice better accuracy.


Thanks Tool, yes, the videos are much better than what I found on youtube myself, thank you very much and greetings to Germany.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you. Greetings to you, also.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The videos share above are some really good ones. After that, practice practice practice, then more practice.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

The Bill Hays videos have been great for me. You can't go wrong watching those.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I shoot instinctively so I do not aim and my shooter is at a 45* and I twist my pouch 180* so my bands do not line up. Sorry I can’t help more here.


----------

